# First Try and Product Shots



## KendallMartin

Hey Guys,

I'm pretty active on Social Media so brands reach out to me to send me products that they want to get featured in my shots. I got sent a pair of rad hiking boots, that look like fashionable street shoes. I really like the brand, so I decided to send them a little extra something and take some product shots for their Social/Site. I've NEVER done this before, so take each shot with a grain of salt. I would LOVE your input. I don't plan on doing this as a career, so keep that in mind as well. I shot these at mid afternoon, so keep that in mind as well.

As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.


----------



## Designer

KendallMartin said:


> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.


.


----------



## The_Traveler

I suggest you don't post images that are close duplicates.

The overhead light doesn't bring out the color in the shoes which look sort of blahhh in color and none of them is critically sharp.
For a social media shot, the objects will be too small in the frame, imo.


----------



## KendallMartin

Designer said:


> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

? Im confused


----------



## KendallMartin

The_Traveler said:


> I suggest you don't post images that are close duplicates.
> 
> The overhead light doesn't bring out the color in the shoes which look sort of blahhh in color and none of them is critically sharp.
> For a social media shot, the objects will be too small in the frame, imo.


Yeah, like I said, shot at mid afternoon, so I knew the light would be harsh. I shoot on a GH3 with Metabones adaptor to fit Nikon Lenses, so I'm manually focusing everything (bought the setup for video). So that would be why It's tough to get it sharp. I think you are assuming just Instagram when you say that it won't fit... am I right? I wasn't shooting for just Instagram. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Derrel

I do not mind the hard light too much, but the purple color fringing on the hoghlights is something that, to me, looks very awful. It's a strange type of artifact that is caused by, at times it seems, over-exposure on brightly-lighted things. I do not think this is chromatic aberration, but rather a type of thing commonly called "sensor blooming"...or..*birefringence*. It is very distracting to some people. My guess is that the Panasonic camera would have shot images that did NOT have that artifact if it would have had a Panasonic-native lens on it...and that the adapter + Nikon lens is hurting image quality.

This location seems like a good setup for a shoe that has a water-proof or water-resistant sole/upper. I totally get the idea that these shoes can resist water.


----------



## The_Traveler

I'm not assuming Instagram, just that the shoes look small in the frame.
And, if you know the light sucks and the pictures look out of focus, why show them?
Show what you think is good and that way any feedback you get will be useful.


----------



## KendallMartin

Derrel said:


> I do not mind the hard light too much, but the purple color fringing on the hoghlights is something that, to me, looks very awful. It's a strange type of artifact that is caused by, at times it seems, over-exposure on brightly-lighted things. I do not think this is chromatic aberration, but rather a type of thing commonly called "sensor blooming"...or..*birefringence*. It is very distracting to some people. My guess is that the Panasonic camera would have shot images that did NOT have that artifact if it would have had a Panasonic-native lens on it...and that the adapter + Nikon lens is hurting image quality.
> 
> This location seems like a good setup for a shoe that has a water-proof or water-resistant sole/upper. I totally get the idea that these shoes can resist water.


That's so weird, I didn't see it until you mentioned it. It is quite ugly. I just went back into Lightroom and desaturated the purples and it disappeared. I guess my photographic eye hasn't gotten to the level where it will catch things like that yet. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## KendallMartin

The_Traveler said:


> I'm not assuming Instagram, just that the shoes look small in the frame.
> And, if you know the light sucks and the pictures look out of focus, why show them?
> Show what you think is good and that way any feedback you get will be useful.


I have a variety of shots shown here, with a variety of different zooms/crops so I don't know how all of these are too small in the frame. Also, I didn't say the light sucks, I just said it was harsh. I'm used to shooting a lot of run and gun, sometimes you can't control the lighting, sometimes you can. I don't feel it's appropriate for you to tell me I shouldn't be posting something because of the lighting. Especially when I don't think the lighting is as bad as you say it is.


----------



## BillM

As already mentioned, removing the purple fringe helps and you do want the product to be more prominent in the frame. I used this one as an example because the toe is in focus, all would benefit from some additional dof.

But this is just how I would have edited


----------



## Designer

KendallMartin said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? Im confused
Click to expand...

How the heck am I supposed to know what might hurt your feelings?  Either you're an adult or you're not, but you should tell us which you are.


----------



## KendallMartin

Designer said:


> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? Im confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the heck am I supposed to know what might hurt your feelings?  Either you're an adult or you're not, but you should tell us which you are.
Click to expand...

I clearly stated, "Constructive as opposed to being just negative" If you can't be constructive and will only leave negative comments, I don't need your comments.


----------



## KendallMartin

BillM said:


> As already mentioned, removing the purple fringe helps and you do want the product to be more prominent in the frame. I used this one as an example because the toe is in focus, all would benefit from some additional dof.
> 
> But this is just how I would have edited
> 
> View attachment 103417


Cool! Thanks! Yeah I figured out the Purple thang. Weird that i've ever seen that before. I like the crop! The reason I left the full image was because I wanted them to be able to crop them how they saw fit when posting or using however they see fit.


----------



## astroNikon

There's small twigs (like the 3rd pic between the 2 boots) and stuff that you may want to remove before future shots.

Since you are manually focusing; use a remote and then you can hold a diffuser above to soften the light.

Also, I would try at all costs to make sure the product emblem is in focus and totally legible; see what The_Travler mentions above.

I'm a hiker, and have no clue on who makes this with that picture (without zooming in). And I have a variety of hiking boots that are thinsulate, goretex, etc. and seeing labels is very important when I'm "picture" shopping.


----------



## tirediron

KendallMartin said:


> ...I clearly stated, "Constructive as opposed to being just negative" If you can't be constructive and will only leave negative comments, I don't need your comments.


Which reads to many people as you only want to hear compliments and or positive feedback.  There is generally a lot more useful information in people telling you where you can improve than in, "Great picture" or "Like".


----------



## The_Traveler

KendallMartin said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not assuming Instagram, just that the shoes look small in the frame.
> And, if you know the light sucks and the pictures look out of focus, why show them?
> Show what you think is good and that way any feedback you get will be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a variety of shots shown here, with a variety of different zooms/crops so I don't know how all of these are too small in the frame. Also, I didn't say the light sucks, I just said it was harsh. I'm used to shooting a lot of run and gun, sometimes you can't control the lighting, sometimes you can. I don't feel it's appropriate for you to tell me I shouldn't be posting something because of the lighting. Especially when I don't think the lighting is as bad as you say it is.
Click to expand...


Here's something constructive.
You're 22 and, from what you post here, you are really over-defensive about what you think you know and your own skills.
I can't make certain to temper what I think and say in order to take care of your tender feelings.
That would be patronizing.
How about if I treat you like an adult who is trying to get honest responses and better his skills and I can be truthful about what I actually think?
If you want more specific comments, post fewer pictures, say 2 or 3, and number them.


----------



## vfotog

KendallMartin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm pretty active on Social Media so brands reach out to me to send me products that they want to get featured in my shots. I got sent a pair of rad hiking boots, that look like fashionable street shoes. I really like the brand, so I decided to send them a little extra something and take some product shots for their Social/Site. I've NEVER done this before, so take each shot with a grain of salt. I would LOVE your input. I don't plan on doing this as a career, so keep that in mind as well. I shot these at mid afternoon, so keep that in mind as well.
> 
> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.  View attachment 103396 View attachment 103397 View attachment 103398 View attachment 103399 View attachment 103397



so this is a commercial enterprise and you are sending them images for free?


----------



## slg13

Hey Kendall,

I know I'm a little late to the party here, but just want to say that the vertical images seem like they would be Pinterest winners. You've given them plenty of room to add some text overlay, which is pretty big on that platform. Products in their "environment" = win. Technical aspects aside (I think Derrel has the best advice here), the setting is great for the medium.


----------



## astroNikon

vfotog said:


> KendallMartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm pretty active on Social Media so brands reach out to me to send me products that they want to get featured in my shots. I got sent a pair of rad hiking boots, that look like fashionable street shoes. I really like the brand, so I decided to send them a little extra something and take some product shots for their Social/Site. I've NEVER done this before, so take each shot with a grain of salt. I would LOVE your input. I don't plan on doing this as a career, so keep that in mind as well. I shot these at mid afternoon, so keep that in mind as well.
> 
> As always, please be constructive, not negative. I don't need you telling me something that in the end only hurts my feelings, and doesn't help me learn.  View attachment 103396 View attachment 103397 View attachment 103398 View attachment 103399 View attachment 103397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is a commercial enterprise and you are sending them images for free?
Click to expand...

I was pretty confused when (5th line) he said he's never done this before but then (1st line) stated that brands reach out to him to shoot their products.  Maybe it was just the product in it's environment ...

but at least he's shooting, learning having fun, etc


----------



## zombiesniper

The one thing I see missing that I like to see in a product is that it's being used. For example a pair of feet in the shoes. Otherwise I always get the impression that they were abandoned and just not good enough to keep.

But sometimes I just think a little different from the rest.


----------



## jsecordphoto

I love my Forsakes  they sent me a pair this spring and they've been through waves, lakes, rivers, countless hikes, yada yada- and they've held up great. What's your IG? 

I'm sure he would like those shots, but I'd try and re do them in more flattering light


----------

